# Hunter Education Field Day



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

If you are in need of a field day in order to complete the online hunter education course, I will be teaching a class on Saturday November 21st at Cabela's. If you or someone you know is interested, email me at

[email protected]

Students will need to have finished the online section and purchased the 10 dollar hunter ed license before attending the class. More information will be provided if your interested. Thanks!


----------

